# Aires in winter



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I've had a good search around (I have, honest  ), but I can't seem to find the information we'd like.

We're thinking of doing some winter touring in France. What's the _general_ situation regarding aires in winter? Are most of them open, with water? Are few of them open? Or is it just a case of looking in the books and / or having a look when we get there?

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

What we found last Jan was that a lot of Aires were closed and those that were open the water was either shut off or frozen.
Thats why we used the Aires on the Service Stations on the Toll roads as they were all open and we got water.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We've always used Aires in Winter and there are a few things you need to be aware of.

Most if not all are open, however most in the north of the country close off the water supply. So while you can stay there you would be unlikely to get fresh water.

South of say a line drawn east to west through Lyon will have water and facilities on
Where ever the Air is co-located with municipal sites then they may be closed.

Over the years we have never had a problem


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

From our experience of travelling in France during winter it is a bit hit and miss. 
Aires even when officialy closed are still being used, sometimes the water is still on and sometimes it is off more so in the north of the country.

Some of the aires such as Gruissan 4 vents are officially closed and they don't collect the cash but the water is still on and you can empty out, and we found much the same around Brittany the other winter.

You can always get water even if the aires have it turned off it is cheap enough to buy a few gallons in the supermarkets or fill up at a garage.

RD


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gerald,

In February 2008 I was doing research in Brittany for an airs guide.

Many of the aires were open, some had the water turned off and the Borne shut down.

I survived by getting water at service stations. I also got water a couple of times at cemeteries in very rural areas.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Gerald,

Water is going to be your only real issue and as already said there are other places about to obtain what you need.

The majority of aires will be available for parking though, in our experience and we've used them extensively during the last 2 winters.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

All the Aires France book from Vicarious books, have a Symbol next to each Aire indication whether they are open all year or not, having a quick flick through 50% or more seem to be open.

Charlie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks very much for your input, everyone  

Charlie - I didn't think about checking The Book - it's only recently I've discovered the "rural", "industrial", "residential" etc symbols :roll:

Pete - we're likely to be passing through that line fairly quickly, so that's useful information.

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Gerald

Raynipper lives in Normandy. Might be worth a quick PM for his experience.

Boff may know as well - in fact I'd bet he does.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires*

I am glad the cemetery popped up!

I must find the pic of the other Kontiki backed up a cemetery driveway, collecting water!

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Gerald,

I'd agree with previous posters, most aires can still be used but the water can often be shut off with the exception of some in alpine areas.
The aire at Montgenevre is a prime example where all the servicing facilities are in a heated hut.
One instance that stands out in our travels is visiting the aire at kaysersberg in winter a few years ago, the tap was frozen solid. The next morning a man from the council visited with a blowtorch and proceeded to thaw out the tap and pipes, theres service for you.
As mentioned, service stations are your best bet if you can't get any from the aire.

Pete


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

peejay said:


> Gerald,
> 
> One instance that stands out in our travels is visiting the aire at kaysersberg in winter a few years ago, the tap was frozen solid. The next morning a man from the council visited with a blowtorch and proceeded to thaw out the tap and pipes, theres service for you.
> As mentioned, service stations are your best bet if you can't get any from the aire.
> ...


Reminds me of January 2006 we called into a small village on the Loire, St Georges, the plan was to stop on the aire that was supposed to be open but in fact looked well and truly closed for winter.
We decided to have a cuppa and move on but whilst brewing up a woman in the bungalow opposite looked out at us and seemed to pick up her phone, within 10 minutes the local council lorry was there cleaning it out and turning the water on and showed us the facilities and looked very happy to be doing it for us.
Thats service for you.

RD


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Quite the opposite to the UK - here a council van would turn up within ten minutes to shift you off!


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

I agree with all the comments above however I always make a point of filling up with water whenever I have the chance even if only a few litres. Of course if travelling in the hills there is sometimes the opportunity to collect running stream water which my other half thinks makes her hair soft!!

Alan


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Cherekee said:


> Of course if travelling in the hills there is sometimes the opportunity to collect running stream water which my other half thinks makes her hair soft!!
> 
> Alan


Lovely until you find a dead goat or similar upstream 8O


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Surely you know that "dead goat essence" makes the finest hair conditioner?

All the big names use it - they simply do not list it in the ingredients!


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

pippin said:


> Surely you know that "dead goat essence" makes the finest hair conditioner?
> 
> All the big names use it - they simply do not list it in the ingredients!


 :lol:


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

France Passion!


Wobby


----------

